# SSBBW bride in Virgin Mobile ad



## CowardlyLurker (Sep 29, 2010)

Sorry I can't find a copy of actual ad I saw :doh: but it has the lovely and familiar-looking SSBBW bride at the 0:45 mark.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NDCFQu4EHLQ

The ad I saw had the bride and groom at the alter saying "I do" to each other, by text of course.  Anyone recognize the actress?


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 30, 2010)

I dont know who she is but she is beautiful


----------



## Heyyou (Sep 30, 2010)

Thats my phone company. Id do a screen capture of that! In the USA they cant be beat!


----------



## jewels_mystery (Sep 30, 2010)

I love it!!!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Sep 30, 2010)

I saw that ad actually a few days ago. Virgin Mobile sucks though.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Sep 30, 2010)

Here's the screen capture. Great find.  Also, I love me a man with some crazy, curly hair...


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Oct 1, 2010)

Jon Blaze said:


> Virgin Mobile sucks though.


this. i had them for two years before i decided enough was enough.

also, the girl in the video is cute but i seriously have no idea what the hell else is going on there.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Oct 1, 2010)

I got so freaking excited the first time that I saw that commercial. And then hubby and I saw it together and he liked it too. She is quite pretty and looks familiar and would love to know who she is.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Oct 1, 2010)

It's a cute ad and I'm glad they don't use any demeaning fat people stereotypes in it. The constant phone use is a little stereotypical, but just of people who are constantly hooked to their phones. I'm not a Virgin Mobile fan, though. My cell service is AT&T and I'd never switch.


----------



## J34 (Oct 1, 2010)

$25 a month no contract?

Sounds awesome!


----------



## Mabus (Oct 3, 2010)

Interesting, though I think the implication is that they have never actually seen each other; being glued to their phones the whole time.


----------



## adam (Oct 3, 2010)

fat fat fat fat fat. hows that?


----------



## AnnMarie (Oct 3, 2010)

Main board=not cell phone review thread. Keep it on topic, please. 



Saw the ad the other night and was thrilled - she's cute, they're happy. The end.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Oct 3, 2010)

Mabus said:


> Interesting, though I think the implication is that they have never actually seen each other; being glued to their phones the whole time.



This is interesting. I wonder if that is how mainstream people would see it as opposed to those in the fat community who might get more excited just by the fact that she is in the commercial. 

I never even thought of that until you mentioned it. Now I don't know how I feel about the commercial.

My husband's reaction was, why did they have to use such an ugly dude? And mine was, wow, they used a really pretty big girl.


----------



## Jes (Oct 3, 2010)

D_A_Bunny said:


> My husband's reaction was, why did they have to use such an ugly dude? .



Shhh---Do you hear that? The noise, I mean. This is what it sounds like when Napoleon Dynamite cries.


----------



## mossystate (Oct 3, 2010)

It was a ' kooky ' commercial...meaning most of the people in it were ' off '. So they had a fat woman in it...OK. The guy was super skinny...she was super fat...he wore a  tux...she looked like the epitome of an overdone, explosion in a Kleenex factory, with a dead animal on her head. Bad columns with bad floral arrangements...tacky blue backdrop. The whole commercial was going for a look. Glad the actress, or whatever she is, got a gig...and I do get that it can feel pretty good to see a woman that size anywhere...but when a fat woman is not the wacky whatever...then I will get a lil more excited. Meh, as the kids say.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Oct 3, 2010)

mossystate said:


> she looked like the epitome of an overdone, explosion in a Kleenex factory...



Ok, I laughed so hard I peed.

Truth be told, I don't mind a little 'kooky.' I kind of liked the 'overblown'-ness of the whole wedding party thing in the commercial, considering how ridiculous I think weddings are. I thought the commercial was kind of poking fun at that, which I certainly don't have a problem with. I've seen some people with more 'socially acceptable' body types put on some damn wacky weddings, too.

Shortly after college, a legendary partying couple everyone in my social circle knew decided to tie the knot. The guy looked a bit like John Belushi, but as we all know, that's generally ok for a college partier dude. His fiance was a very pretty, slender blonde woman who looked like a Hollywood starlet. A guy friend of theirs happened to be an ordained minister, which he'd done online. They decided to have him marry them...but dressed as the devil, in a red silk tux with horns and a tail. The groom wore a rented black tuxedo with long tails and a ruffly white shirt, which he wore open to his navel, with several gold chains on his chest. The bride wore this ridiculous poofy white dress with all these daisies sewn all over it, as if in mockery of all the princess wedding dresses. They had a guy with bagpipes play the wedding march (even though neither one of them are Scottish), and a friend's ska band played at the reception. The wedding was in the back yard of their house, and a good time was had by all. Kooky? Yes. But so worth it.


----------



## Mabus (Oct 4, 2010)

thirtiesgirl said:


> Ok, I laughed so hard I peed.
> 
> Truth be told, I don't mind a little 'kooky.' I kind of liked the 'overblown'-ness of the whole wedding party thing in the commercial, considering how ridiculous I think weddings are. I thought the commercial was kind of poking fun at that, which I certainly don't have a problem with. I've seen some people with more 'socially acceptable' body types put on some damn wacky weddings, too.
> 
> Shortly after college, a legendary partying couple everyone in my social circle knew decided to tie the knot. The guy looked a bit like John Belushi, but as we all know, that's generally ok for a college partier dude. His fiance was a very pretty, slender blonde woman who looked like a Hollywood starlet. A guy friend of theirs happened to be an ordained minister, which he'd done online. They decided to have him marry them...but dressed as the devil, in a red silk tux with horns and a tail. The groom wore a rented black tuxedo with long tails and a ruffly white shirt, which he wore open to his navel, with several gold chains on his chest. The bride wore this ridiculous poofy white dress with all these daisies sewn all over it, as if in mockery of all the princess wedding dresses. They had a guy with bagpipes play the wedding march (even though neither one of them are Scottish), and a friend's ska band played at the reception. The wedding was in the back yard of their house, and a good time was had by all. Kooky? Yes. But so worth it.



Wow, I think I've just planned my own future wedding.


----------



## mossystate (Oct 4, 2010)

Yeah, I wasn't saying kooky was good or bad...or other....just that it was totally the intent of the commercial.


----------



## DirtyLittleDiva (Oct 4, 2010)

I loved the commercial. It's nice to see a SSBBW on TV and it not be totally negative or a weight loss commercial/show.


----------



## LalaCity (Oct 5, 2010)

mossystate said:


> It was a ' kooky ' commercial...meaning most of the people in it were ' off '. So they had a fat woman in it...OK. The guy was super skinny...she was super fat...he wore a  tux...she looked like the epitome of an overdone, explosion in a Kleenex factory, with a dead animal on her head. Bad columns with bad floral arrangements...tacky blue backdrop. The whole commercial was going for a look. Glad the actress, or whatever she is, got a gig...and I do get that it can feel pretty good to see a woman that size anywhere...but when a fat woman is not the wacky whatever...then I will get a lil more excited. Meh, as the kids say.



_*egregious mental masturbation and over-zealous wonkishness, replete with run-on sentences, alert*_

I don't want to be the thread buzz-kill, but since you already went there (thus giving me a bit of cover, coward that I am), I must say I sort of agree. My initial thought on seeing the ad was that Virgin Mobile wants to underscore its iconoclastic brand by flashing the image of a "circus-freak" couple (wild-haired skinny guy + fat lady = bizarre!). It seemed more cynical to me than fat-positive -- i.e., "Look how post-modern and _outré_ we can be by (for a fraction of a second) violating the fat-lady-as-desirable-mate taboo!" At least _I_ am inclined to see it as a cynical ploy. 

I didn't get the sense that they were embracing, confronting, or challenging the supposed norm that a skinny young hipster can't be attracted to a "matronly" fat woman, so much as doing the pseudo-ironic _we're-so-hip-we-can-laugh-at-our-own-absurdity_ thing, when in fact, I am sure, their corporate culture is just as deadly serious as any other about raking in loads of cash; to my mind it's clearly a calculated ploy to project a carefully cultivated style -- as opposed to being a free-spirited, purely artistic play of images, without concern for how those images might help or hurt their brand (as if _any_ large corporation could, in reality, be free of such considerations).

But maybe the culture has taught me to be too jaundiced about this stuff.

Like I said, I don't want to bring anyone down, but I question if we should automatically celebrate _every_ depiction of a fat woman in a mainstream ad --especially if she appears to conform to the wacky, jokey "skinny guy/fat chick" paradigm -- just because we're _so_ starved for fat-positive images in our popular culture...


----------



## bmann0413 (Oct 8, 2010)

I dunno what message the commercial was trying to say (mostly because I never really pay attention to phone company commercials), but I do know one thing:


That big girl bride lady was HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Oct 10, 2010)

Did anyone else notice Rob Halford of Judas Priest as the priest? Very clever!


----------



## natepogue (Oct 11, 2010)

Anyone seen Nacho Libre with Jack black? I think it's the bbw/ssbbw mexican woman from that movie. You may remember the scene where she chases him and then squeezes through a tiny hole to follow him downstairs.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Oct 11, 2010)

natepogue said:


> Anyone seen Nacho Libre with Jack black? I think it's the bbw/ssbbw mexican woman from that movie. You may remember the scene where she chases him and then squeezes through a tiny hole to follow him downstairs.


secret tunnels


----------

